# Do you know Fletcher? 16hh bay gelding



## kezz86 (13 March 2013)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107533380/do-you-know-fletcher-16hh-welshxtb-type.html

(can't work out how to post a photo so here's a link to another tracing ad not for sale!)

Do you know Fletcher? NOT STOLEN!

He was my first horse and I'd just like to know how he's doing.

I sold him to Ross who unfortunately had to sell him on a year or (2?) so ago. Was sold from Saltash/ Plymouth (PL11) area but I don't know where to.

He's a 15.3/16hh welsh x tb type (maybe some hackney in there)

Big moving bay horse liked to do a funny mini rear buck thing in the school but not a nasty horse! Soooo honest and he would try hard for his rider.

He's bay with a star and snip. four white socks (see photos)

He'd be about 17 ish now.

This horse taught me so very much and I owe him a lot, if he ever needed a home I would always have (buy) him back even if he just needed a retirement home!

(BUT I'd like to point out my I am not here so that I can get him back I just want to know he's okay)

ANY info good or bad would be great.


----------



## cally6008 (13 March 2013)

Yes I do know of him, he's on my website.
Edit to add - It was Ross that put him on the website.


----------



## kezz86 (13 March 2013)

cally6008 said:



			Yes I do know of him, he's on my website.
Edit to add - It was Ross that put him on the website.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks...

This is after I sold him to Ross... I don't know where he's gone since Ross sold him and unfortunately Ross hasn't replied to my email about where he may have gone to.

I always said there was a place for him with me but unfortunately I didn't know he was for sale when he was last sold. 

I keep finding myself thinking about this special horse so thought I'd pop this up just in case someone in Devon or Cornwall knows him.


----------



## Queenbee (15 March 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Thanks...

This is after I sold him to Ross... I don't know where he's gone since Ross sold him and unfortunately Ross hasn't replied to my email about where he may have gone to.

I always said there was a place for him with me but unfortunately I didn't know he was for sale when he was last sold. 

I keep finding myself thinking about this special horse so thought I'd pop this up just in case someone in Devon or Cornwall knows him.
		
Click to expand...


Have you added it to the d & c fb groups? There are quite a few groups for that area.


----------



## kezz86 (4 July 2013)

Still looking for this boy if anyone knows him. 
I've added to a few groups on FB please share if you're in the area. 
Thanks all!


----------



## cally6008 (4 July 2013)

Feel free to update advert on TE and add photo and say you're looking for him


----------



## kezz86 (5 July 2013)

cally6008 said:



			Feel free to update advert on TE and add photo and say you're looking for him
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## kezz86 (5 July 2013)

More detailed description of Fletcher

Bay gelding with a star and a snip on his left nostril, 15.2-16hh, born 1994-95, parents unknown. He is TB X Welsh Cob but we think he may have Hackney in him. He loves to please, he enjoys jumping and doesn't like staying in his stable for long. He lives out all year. Rears and bucks now and then when in the sand school and can be a bit head shy and he is just about bombproof on the roads. Head - He has medline whorl at upper eye level. discrete star. white mark. Neck - whorl left neck middle third 4 ins. ventral to crest . whorl right neck, junction of middle and lower third 4 ins. ventral to crest, between nostrils snip into nostril. Limbs - left front leg white to pastern medially to fetlock palmo-medially. right front leg white to below fetlock. white foot. left hind leg white to mid cannon. white foot right hind leg white to mid cannon. white foot. Body - white hairs admixed at tail head and at flanks whorls at axillae. whorls at flank folds. very small settled splint lower left front cannon. Past Owners - Mr R.Allmett from Saltash, Miss K. Tunnell from Torpoint, Devon, and the owner before was Mrs Meddings, Fitzworthy Riding Centre near Ivybridge, Devon.


----------



## kezz86 (12 November 2013)

UPDATE - 

Fletcher has been found! 

Alive and well with new owners in Cornwall. 

I'm over the moon! His owners have sent me photos of him and he looks well.

For those still looking for their beloved friends don't give up it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Mariposa (12 November 2013)

Fabulous news  I love a happy ending!!


----------

